# Service stabiltrack and traction control, trans shifts funny, and gauges jump



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm beginning to think that the Cruze software was written by Microsoft.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Definiely looks like a communication issue with your cluster.

That's a bummer. I hope they can get that fixed for you..


----------



## zbhover (Jun 19, 2011)

So here is a quick update with the situation......

I was driving to work on monday morning and stopped to get gas and a soda. When I started my car back up it did the same thing again. Both service messages came up, again no check engine light. This time whenever I stepped on the gas pedal both service messages would come up, then when I let off they'd go away. I decided to drive it a little bit to see if I could get a CEL so the dealer would have something to look at. The trans also didn't want to shift pass a certain gear, after driving slowly about 1/2 a mile until I could pull off onto a side road the CEL finally came on. When I pulled over and shut off the car for a minute or two and restarted it, the car was drivable again.

I took it to the dealer when they opened and they found so many codes in the computer that they didn't know where to start so they reset them and asked me to drive it until it happened again and hopefully I'd be close to the dealer and I'd get there before too many codes popped up.

I figured that wasn't going to happen since I live about 40 minutes from the dealer and get to and leave work before and after the dealer opens. Luckily I have a Bluetooth OBDII adaptor so I asked them if it would be alright if I pulled the codes right when it happened and wrote them down, they were thrilled about that.

So on the way to our bible study/impact group meeting we stopped for dinner. Again after starting my car after dinner all this happened again. 

So I pulled the codes real quick, which were: 
P0700 - Powertrain
transmission control system (MIL Request)
U0073 - Network
U0199 - Network

So Tuesday I took my cruze back in and they've never seen this before, but GM must have because they had a diagnostics flow chart for the issue. It came down to the Body Control Module, or Engine Control Module, but said it was more likely the BCM if the car didn't have cruse control.

Of course they didn't have a BCM in stock so they ordered one and put me in an almost new 2012 malibu 2LT. It was a nice car, but for the price difference I'll keep the cruze 

So Today they swapped out the BCM and drove the car 20 miles without any issues, and I drove home (26.5 miles) with no issues. 

Time will tell, but so far so good.

I'm also happy with the dealer, I've dealt with dealers before that treated me like an idiot and blatantly ignored an obvious problem, etc....

They also didn't give me any trouble when I requested that the belly pan recall not be done. He had to explain to me it was a safety recall, but understood that it was a bad fix and usless since I change my own oil and make sure its done correctly....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There have been several threads about this issue. This is the first time we've heard about a flowchart to help dealership service departments figure it out. I'm glad you have a good dealership - who is it and where are they located. Other Cruze owners could benefit from this information.


----------



## zbhover (Jun 19, 2011)

Green Chevy in Peoria IL, I've been working with Wayne on the Gold Team.

I've bought 3 cars from them and have had all the warranty work done there. I've had a couple issues but that was with the old service manager, and they weren't big deals and were taken care of.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I'm beginning to think that the Cruze software was written by Microsoft.


Actually, the Ford Sync software was written by Microsoft. 

<fftopic:> In case you haven't noticed, whenever a program running on Windows or Windows itself crashes, you almost get the option to report the crash to Microsoft. Microsoft has used these crash reports to make the Windows kernel and core libraries nearly bullet proof. Shortly before the release of Windows 7 Microsoft Research released the results of an analysis they did of Windows crashes. Only a very small percentage (< 5%) of crashes in Vista were actually in Vista itself. Windows 7 has an even lower rate of crashes from Microsoft code. The rest were either bugs in application code, third party device drivers, and hardware BIOS code. This is why Microsoft's Hyper-V (VMWare ESX competitor) only runs on hardware that Microsoft has written all the device drivers for.
</fftopic:>


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

zbhover said:


> So here is a quick update with the situation......
> 
> I was driving to work on monday morning and stopped to get gas and a soda. When I started my car back up it did the same thing again. Both service messages came up, again no check engine light. This time whenever I stepped on the gas pedal both service messages would come up, then when I let off they'd go away. I decided to drive it a little bit to see if I could get a CEL so the dealer would have something to look at. The trans also didn't want to shift pass a certain gear, after driving slowly about 1/2 a mile until I could pull off onto a side road the CEL finally came on. When I pulled over and shut off the car for a minute or two and restarted it, the car was drivable again.
> 
> ...





zbhover,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that your dealer has been able to get this issue resolved for you. I would like you to contact me if this problem occurs again. Also feel free to contact me with any questions, comments or concerns you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

